# Experienced skid steer operator seeks work near Golf / Higgins Rds. Schaumburg / Hoffman Estates, IL



## Rosie's Rider (Jan 28, 2019)

Hello, I am an experienced skid steer operator seeking a minimum 5-hour site or sites this Winter along the Golf & Higgins Road Corridor in Hoffman Estates or Schaumburg.

I am 54 years old and have been plowing for 38 years, the past decade exclusively on skid steers. Hand or foot controls, but I prefer foot.

I am a very clean operator. I do meticulous work. You will never have to "clean up" anything I do.

I'm at $35 to 45/hour, depending on how far I must travel from home. $35 for sites along the Golf/Higgins corridor. 

$45 beyond this corridor. 

Please forward this. Much appreciated.

Thank you.

Rob, (630)461-3462


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

Have you inquired with either Tovar or Arctic Snow and Ice? Those are the two big players in that area, and they hire more than just a couple operators to man their fleets.


----------



## Rosie's Rider (Jan 28, 2019)

No Luther, I have not, but I will now. Thanks much.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Rosie's Rider said:


> No Luther, I have not, but I will now. Thanks much.


Also try Stacey @Snow Systems... There's a few on here that work for them too...


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Check with Everest and Valley as well.


----------



## Rosie's Rider (Jan 28, 2019)

Philbilly2 said:


> Check with Everest and Valley as well.


Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Rosie's Rider (Jan 28, 2019)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Also try Stacey @Snow Systems... There's a few on here that work for them too...


Sounds good. Thanks again!


----------

